# Fatevi i cazzi vostri/fatti i cazzi tuoi



## Oche Gruso

My co-worker speaks a little Italian and she just told me this morning to say "Batzi gatzi do" (or something like that) to another one of our co-workers.  What exactly does that phrase mean?  Is it lagit or would I have to wash my mouth out with soap?


----------



## Saoul

You could do with a bit of soap!  

It's something like that! It's "fatti i cazzi to' meaning fatti i cazzi tuoi translation "mind your fucking business!"

Hope this helps!


----------



## Oche Gruso

Ah!  OMG, I never realized something that sounded so beautiful was so rude and awful!  Are all the languages like that?


----------



## Saoul

It doesn't sound any beautiful to my ears actually, but you know, it can be out of the fact that I know what it means? 

This is one of the problems with Italian! Everything sounds sweet and musical, even if you are saying the worst thing in the word! 

When I was very very young, I used to greet foreigners with swear words, pronouncing them as if I was saying "Buon giorno" "Buona sera"! 
I'm not fond of it, and I grew up, but no one of them ever had the slightest idea that I was insulting them! I swear I don't do it anymore!


----------



## rambler

I came across the following expression in this forum: “Fatti i ca**i tuoi”, which I believe means something like “Mind your own business”.

I suspect that the expression is vulgar, so would someone just tell me what letters are _missing_?

Grazie!


----------



## fran06

rambler said:
			
		

> I came across the following expression in this forum: “Fatti i ca**i tuoi”, which I believe means something like “Mind your own business”.
> 
> I suspect that the expression is vulgar, so would someone just tell me what letters are _missing_?
> 
> Grazie!


 
Hi
The letters missing are ZZ. It's very rude and is the equivalent of 
fu**ing 

bye


----------



## Gemelle

Capisco "Fatti i cazzi  tuoi e lo so che "sfigato" (che trovato ad un altro post) vuol dire "loser" ma che cosa vuol dire:

 cazzi  tuoi, sfigato!


----------



## Necsus

Gemelle said:


> Capisco "Fatti i cazzi  tuoi e lo so che "sfigato" (che trovato ad un altro post) vuol dire "loser" ma che cosa vuol dire:
> 
> cazzi  tuoi, sfigato!


Something like "Hard cheese / That's your funeral, loser!"...


----------



## Gemelle

Mi dispiace, ma non si usa ne' "hard cheese" ne' "that's your funeral" in inglese in questo contesto.  Grazie lo stesso.

Avete  altre idee?


----------



## JoeMama

How about:
That's your fucking problem, loser!


----------



## Necsus

Hm, okay... E come si direbbe in inglese 'peggio per te' (nel senso più o meno di 'te la sei cercata/voluta')?


----------



## Gemelle

Ci provo: "peggio per te"  - "that's your bad luck."


----------



## JoeMama

Necsus said:


> Hm, okay... E come si direbbe in inglese 'peggio per te' (nel senso più o meno di 'te la sei cercata/voluta')?


I believe you could say:
Too bad for you!


----------



## Necsus

Thanks. I'm asking it because "(sono)  cazzi tuoi" can have this meaning too, so I suggested something like 'that's your funeral'...


----------



## JoeMama

Necsus said:


> Thanks. I'm asking it because "(sono)  cazzi tuoi" can have this meaning too, so I suggested something like 'that's your funeral'...


Ciao Necsus-
I'm pretty sure that the best interpretation for this would be "That's your fucking problem!" or "Too fucking bad for you!"
I've never heard the expressions "that's your funeral" or "hard cheese". But maybe they are BE.  Other opinions?


----------



## Starbuck

Saoul said:


> It doesn't sound any beautiful to my ears actually, but you know, it can be out of the fact that I know what it means?
> 
> This is one of the problems with Italian! Everything sounds sweet and musical, even if you are saying the worst thing in the word!
> 
> When I was very very young, I used to greet foreigners with swear words, pronouncing them as if I was saying "Buon giorno" "Buona sera"!
> I'm not fond of it, and I grew up, but no one of them ever had the slightest idea that I was insulting them! I swear I don't do it anymore!


 
Ciao Saoul,

The same is true for English.  Two funny stories:

1.  When I was teaching English as a Second Language, some of the American students used to think it was very funny to teach the foreign students to count like this:  one, two, three, four, fuck, sex, seven, eight, nine, ten!

2.  The long "o" sound in English, as in "Coke" (cowk) is not the same as the short "o" sound-->  the difference, for example, between "coat" and "cot."  Most non-native English speakers have a hard time with the long "o" sound in the beginning.  As a result, many of my students would go with me to MacDonald's and order a cheeseburger, french fries, and a large _Coke, _but what the Americans working at MacDonald's would always hear would be "cheeseburger, fries, and a large cock!"  It was always very humorous as I would explain to my students that it was VERY important to say the long "o" sound in "Coke."  

Starbuck


----------



## tee_luna

Necsus said:


> Hm, okay... E come si direbbe in inglese 'peggio per te' (nel senso più o meno di 'te la sei cercata/voluta')?


 

Tough luck


----------



## Veledan

Ciao a tutti!

Mi scusate un nuovo thread su _cazzo_, ma mi pare che nessuno degli altri si riferisca a questo uso. L'ho vista stamattina tra le scritte sul castello di Bergamo -- di solito non vi darei fastidio con una scritta volgare, ma questo esempio era scritto in modo molto meticoloso e regolare, e sono curioso di sapere se è di uso comune e cosa vuol dire.


La frase intera era:

Chi legge è il coglione! Fatevi i cazzi vostri!
_The reader is an asshole! Do yourselves your pricks _[???]
Grazie in anticipo.

Vel


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mind your _ _fucking business.


----------



## Veledan

Thanks Paul, that makes sense!

Will we ever get to the end of ___cazzo_ usages?

Vel

EDIT: One more question, apologies: is that expression understood/used nationally, or is it a local usage?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Veledan said:


> Thanks Paul, that makes sense!
> 
> Will we ever get to the end of _ __cazzo_ usages?
> 
> Vel



Will we ever get to the end of _ _fuck usages? 

Same answer..


----------



## underhouse

Veledan said:


> EDIT: One more question, apologies: is that expression understood/used nationally, or is it a local usage?


 
Yes, it would definitely be understood/used nationally!


----------



## pcrastello

What's cazzi means?
I think is vulgar, so I'm sorry if I offend you 

Oh, if you need the whole sentence:
"Io mi faccio i cazzi miei"


----------



## infinite sadness

Gli affari.


----------



## beatrice76

Ciao Pcrastello,
the whole phrase means "I mind my own business".
The singular -o is literally the very vulgar version for _penis,_ but we use it very often as a curse word like "shit!"


----------



## brian

It means:

_I do my own shit.
I mind my own (god)damn/fucking business.
_


----------



## pcrastello

So, cazzi means _penis_?


----------



## Grekh

pcrastello said:


> So, cazzi means _penis_?



cazzo means penis, cazzi is the plural form.

And it does have other usages as someone mentioned, it's a "curse" word.


----------



## Locust777

What about the phrase "cazzi tuoi" by itself?  What does "cazzi tuoi" mean?


----------



## miri

Hello Locust and welcome!

As other friends have already suggested in previous posts, it means "tough shit!" or  "that's your fucking problem!"


----------



## Locust777

Thank you, Miri.  I didn't notice those two words by themselves so I wanted to make sure there wasn't a difference.  Thanks again.


----------



## Raxet

Frase: non mi faccio mai i ca*zi miei

Anche se questa frase è vulgare mi potessi dire cosa significa? Pure mi piacerebbe che mi corregisemi perchè mi sa che ho sgabliano in qualcosa.


----------



## translation studies

Hi Raxet,

"Non mi faccio mai i ca*zi miei" is a vulgar expression that means "_I never mind my business"

"Anche se questa frase è volgare, mi potreste dire cosa significa? Mi piacerebbe anche che mi corregeste perché credo di aver sbagliato/mi sa che ho sbagliato qualcosa"

ciao
TS
_


----------



## Juri

Raxet said:


> Frase: non mi faccio mai i ca*zi miei
> 
> Anche se questa frase è v*o*lgare*,* mi potre*ste *dire cosa significa? Mi piacerebbe *pure* che mi corregg*este,* perchè (mi sa che ho) credo di aver sb*agliato* qualcosa.


 
I never intrigue for my affairs.


----------



## Einstein

I never mind my *own* business.


----------



## Raxet

Grazie tutti, già mi sembrava che fose una cosa del genero. Anche grazie per correggermi.


----------



## rainbowizard

Ciao,
se vuoi mantenere il tono volgare, dai un'occhiata qui http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1251470


----------



## prowlerxpla

Sometimes to ask somebody, rudely but jokely, to make theyr own business we say:
ma te la fai 'na padellata di cazzi tuoi? (the interrogative is ironic )
Literally it means about to fill a pan of your business (and cook them as you like).
can I say:
why don't you make a panful/potful/hatful of your business?
Ciao Pier


----------



## CPA

No, Pier, non si può dire, perché in inglese è *mind*_ your own business_, ossia "bada agli affari tuoi". Non si fanno padellate.


----------



## You little ripper!

Necsus, we do use both "hard cheese!" (or "hard cheddar") and "that's your funeral!" to mean _that's your problem. _

Hard cheese!
Hard cheddar!
That's your funeral (not mine)!


----------



## prowlerxpla

thanks CPA, ......cooking haven't ever been at the top of interests of English people


----------

